# forge world carmine dragon paint scheame



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i got my carmine dragon today all clean and built then i stopped and didnt know what colours to do it 

any ideas


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd go for a nice fiery red, personally. It might be over done, but I'd still go for it. Maybe shade it a bit darker and blend more black into the recesses to make in a darker looking colour; possibly green stuff areas to make it look aged? Idk how you'd do that, mind.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> i got my carmine dragon today all clean and built then i stopped and didnt know what colours to do it
> 
> any ideas


Well i will be painting mine in a Dark Almost Black Purple then Going between each scale in a lighter tone to give it a winds of magic\Purple Death dragon look


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Well i will be painting mine in a Dark Almost Black Purple then Going between each scale in a lighter tone to give it a winds of magicPurple Death dragon look


what i done so far is i undercoated black , and dry brushed the whole model purple, nxt stage tommorow im going to start to use black wash on the scales and red washes on the skin and then build it up from there but keeping the colours really dark, like the carmine dragons discription on forge world


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pics, Plox. I would love to see a basecoated/undercoated Carmine dragon


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/CARMINE_DRAGON.html

The description describes them as yound ruby red, middle age dark purple, OLD almost black.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bit of a up date, soooo i got my dragon got it built and couldnt wait to get some paint on it and forgot to get pics of it just built so ya have to see it as the wip it is at the moment 


























hope you like


my next plan is to use the spines on the back/claws /teeath as a contrast to the dark scheame and do them a proper bone colour.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

any any ideas on making a good looking drool for the dragons mouth


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the model. I want one. The paint looks good so far. Do you plan any highlighting?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im planing on some extream highlights on the edge of the scales but not to much as i want the really dark kind of feel the carmine dragon should pose


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

has anyone got good ideas to make a good bone effect to contrast with the dark of the dragon but i dont want the bone effect to be to bright more a worn old look


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wash it a few times with what ever flavor wash you want?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

got some more pics the dragons a little futher on now 

























the horns i need to still darken down abit, i added abit more purple to the scales also.
what you think?


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey. Don't know if you're still looking for a way to do drool. But I found this thread on here. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40686

All the best.


----------

